# Constant Disconnects while playing Online Games



## eveisle (Sep 23, 2011)

OS: Win 7 Home Prem 32 bit. 
Internet Provider: Comcast
Router: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Model Wnr 1000v2.
Problem: Usually while I'm playing World of Warcraft, Warcraft III or any other online game, my connection drops me out constantly. It comes back instantly without a need to reset my router or reboot my comp. This never fails, it happens every time. My g/f connection drops as well. It's even worse when we are playing the same online game & our characters are in the same area as each other. For Instance in WoW we go into a Dungeon & in about 5 mins POW we get dced or In WarIII we build our cities next to each other & same thing, DC! Also, this same problem was happening while I had AT&T internet, all they told me was your lines aren't strong enough to run our internet.. Pfftt. Lazy jerks!

Solutions tried but failed: upgraded router firmware. Updated all network drivers possible. Reset router & ran auto setup wizard. Called comcast called netgear<------Total fail. They read out of book to me like I'm a cavemen who hasn't discovered fire.

I'm not a complete computer whiz by any means. I'm pretty handy in certain areas of solving most problems that occur, but I've been pulling my hair out with this problem + I'm not up on all the networking capabilities. So, please bare with me if I seem like a total ape when it comes to networks. Let me know what info you will need to further assist my problem. (( router & Modem was given to me from comcast )) Thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless issue?

What's your signed up bandwidth with Comcast? Pls post the speedtest results one from a wired connection and another one from a wireless connection.

Have you done all Port-forwarding of the Games in your router?

We have 2 heavy gamers at my home, smart phones and wireless computers, Xbox and PS3. I'm with Charter with a 20mbits subscription, using a Linksys G router and no issues whatsoever. All Ports needed are port-forwarded from the router.


----------

